# "Server is too busy at the moment..."



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

In the last few weeks I've gotten that message 3 times while posting. I can certainly understand the need to throttle things when there's too much activity for the server to deal with in a timely manner, but can't postings be handled a little differently? In two of the three cases, it only took a minute or two. In the third case after 3 or 4 minutes it still was giving that error and I just gave up because I had to leave.

In a related matter, the "New Posts" link apparently presents its info as if a search were being done, and that means that quite often it won't work because "searching has been temporarily disabled" for similar reasons. But I can't imagine what "New Posts" does is really that CPU-intensive compared to multi-keyword searches, so it'd sure be nice if that "New Posts" could be excluded from throttling of searches.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

It isn't that posting does anything, it is that the tables are currently locked being used by the search. When the tables are locked, all requests are then queued up until the table lock is cleared. Once the locks are cleared, it moves though the queue.

This weekend I am looking to work on the sever. Either a site upgrade to 3.5 or the archiving of data which needs to be done. Once done, all should be well.


----------

